# Registos de pressão da erupção do vulcão Hunga Tonga (15/16 Janeiro 2022)



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2022 às 11:40)

Deixo o registo da onda de choque da erupção do vulcão Hunga Tonga-Hunga Haʻapai, registado na maioria das estações meteorológicas e barómetros pelo Mundo fora.







Fiz este tópico para quem quiser postar os seus próprios registos, há picos às 20:30h UTC e 0h UTC em praticamente todas as estações na PI.


----------



## Antares (16 Jan 2022 às 12:43)

O meu registo:


----------



## Mammatus (16 Jan 2022 às 12:54)

O registo da estação que eu sigo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2022 às 15:24)

Aqui está o registo da minha estação:  









(os valores da pressão não estão corretos, mas a variação sim)


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2022 às 17:27)

Boa tarde,

Aqui:










Investigando a aplicação móvel alguns exemplos na Europa:


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 18:52)

Às 00.41h registei a pressão mínima do dia.
Muito interessante estes dados ao redor do globo.


----------



## MikeCT (16 Jan 2022 às 19:03)

Só para ficar o registo em Faro..


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2022 às 19:16)

Registo na estação de referência aqui no Porto:


----------



## JTavares (16 Jan 2022 às 19:24)

A que horas foi em Portugal?


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 19:26)

JTavares disse:


> A que horas foi em Portugal?


Aproximadamente entre as 00.30h e a 01h.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2022 às 19:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Aproximadamente entre as 00.30hh e a 01h.



A maioria das estações da Europa apanharam a onda de choque também às 19h00UTC mais ou menos. Terão havido 2? Também apanhei essa das 00h00, e penso que uma ligeiro registo perto das 19h00.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2022 às 19:50)

Também foi observado variação da maré, segundo o IPMA

Tsunami gerado pela explosão do vulcão nas Ilhas Tonga​
Na sequência da erupção explosiva do vulcão submarino   Hunga-Tonga-Hunga-Ha'apa, ocorrido no dia 15 de janeiro de 2022 na proximidade das ilhas Tonga, foi gerado um tsunami que afetou particularmente as ilhas Tonga e vários outro países com costas próximas, com algum nível de destruição costeira embora sem vítimas mortais conhecidas.


Este tsunami, gerado no oceano Pacifico, propagou-se pelos vários oceanos, incluindo o Atlântico, tendo-se observado variações do nível do mar em praticamente todas as estações maregráficas em operação na costa portuguesa, variações essas com amplitudes inferiores a meio metro.


A origem destes registos está relacionada com a onda de choque atmosferica resultante da explosão no vulcão, a qual se propagou pelo globo, gerando condições particulares sobre os oceanos que potenciam a geração de um tsunami, neste caso designado por meteo-tsunami de origem vulcânica.


Os sinais atmosféricos da explosão foram registados pouco depois das 00h do dia 16 de janeiro de 2022, tendo nas horas seguintes sido observadas alterações no nível do mar. O sinal de maior amplitude, cerca de 40cm, foi registado em Ponta Delgada, Açores, tendo o fenómeno sido observado na ilha da Madeira (20cm medidos no Funchal) e no Continente, aqui genericamente os valores foram inferiores a 20cm com exceção de Peniche, onde foram medidos 39cm.


O IPMA está a acompanhar o desenvolvimento da situação.








Fonte: IPMA

Fosse de Verão e durante o dia, lá fugiam todos da praia para trás das dunas, como aconteceu no Algarve, há uns anos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2022 às 19:59)

Fica também o registo em Arronches. 
Ontem, antes das 00h, parece que também foi registado qualquer coisa:




Após as 00h foi o registo mais significativo, como é evidenciado nos posts anteriores.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2022 às 19:59)

ecobcg disse:


> A maioria das estações da Europa apanharam a onda de choque também às 19h00UTC mais ou menos. Terão havido 2? Também apanhei essa das 00h00, e penso que uma ligeiro registo perto das 19h00.


Eu registei a pressão mínima ontem pelas 17.45h, embora pelas 19h também tivesse baixado 1 hPa. Mas não é muito visível no gráfico grosseiro do wunderground.


----------



## Toby (16 Jan 2022 às 20:01)

ecobcg disse:


> A maioria das estações da Europa apanharam a onda de choque também às 19h00UTC mais ou menos. Terão havido 2? Também apanhei essa das 00h00, e penso que uma ligeiro registo perto das 19h00.
> 
> Ver anexo 928


Yes


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 01:57)

ecobcg disse:


> A maioria das estações da Europa apanharam a onda de choque também às 19h00UTC mais ou menos. Terão havido 2? Também apanhei essa das 00h00, e penso que uma ligeiro registo perto das 19h00.
> 
> Ver anexo 928





fhff disse:


> Na minha estação tenho uns pico nas primeiras horas de hoje (Domingo, 16). Será das ondas de choque?
> 
> Ver anexo 929
> 
> ...



Teoricamente qualquer lugar no globo terá recebido duas ondas de choque, mas em geral uma mais forte do que a outra. Isto deve-se a que a primeira a chegar corresponde à menor distância ao longo de um arco na superfície terrestre que pertence ao círculo máximo que passa no ponto emissor da onda (Hunga Tonga) e no ponto receptor (qualquer estação no globo). Círculo máximo de dois pontos na superfície terrestre é a intersecção de um plano que passa nesses dois pontos e no centro da Terra com o globo terrestre suposto esférico. A segunda onda seguiu também ao longo de um arco do mesmo círculo máximo mas em sentido contrário. A soma das distâncias dos dois trajectos seria teoricamente igual ao perímetro da Terra suposta esférica, aproximadamente 40 000 Km. Claro que esta situação corresponde a um globo perfeitamente esférico e de superfície lisa (planeta 100% oceânico, por exemplo, e mesmo assim deformado pelas forças de maré e de rotação). A realidade coloca inúmeros obstáculos à progressão da onda, principalmente a orografia dos continentes, e por isso a primeira frente de onda a chegar a um certo local, muito afastado, pode não ser a mais forte devido aos obstáculos (perda de intensidade) e até fenómenos de difracção ao contorná-los (flexão das ondas com mudança de direcção de propagação). Foi o caso do território continental português, em que foi a onda que seguiu o trajecto mais longo aquela que chegou com maior intensidade. Isto talvez se deva à posição do território na frente atlântica e existência de obstáculos importantes no trajecto mais curto, aquele que é obrigado a passar pela cordilheira das Montanhas Rochosas, logo perdeu muita intensidade nessa barreira. Enquanto que para outros lugares da Europa - e bastam pequenas diferenças de localização - o círculo máximo tem uma janela orográfica ideal para a onda de choque, ao atravessar o Estreito de Bering, tangenciar o norte da Groenlândia e evitar ainda o relevo costeiro norueguês: é o caso do litoral da Bélgica, por exemplo.

Na imagem, a vermelho é o arco de círculo máximo mais curto que passa em Hunga Tonga e em Lisboa; a verde o que passa pela Bélgica.







Se tiverem o Google Earth podem usar a ferramenta "régua" para traçar estes arcos, identifcando primeiro a localização do vulcão como início do segmento e depois esticando-o até chegar à estação de recepção da onda. Podem confirmar que pequenas variações de algumas dezenas ou centenas de quilómetros na posição da estação originam grandes deslocamentos laterais do arco.
Tentem encontrar por onde terá passado a onda de choque que chegou até cá. Não é fácil, pois o arco criado com esta ferramenta corresponde sempre ao mais curto, mas onda que nos chegou seguiu pelo arco mais longo... 

Não esquecer ainda o fenómeno de difracção ao contornar obstáculos.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2022 às 06:59)




----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2022 às 09:11)

Bom dia

Exacto @StormRic . É isso mesmo.
Deixo aqui registos mais detalhados e muito similares:

Sítio das Fontes:




Carvoeiro:


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2022 às 14:10)

@StormRic o facto de Tonga estar relativamente perto da Nova Zelândia que são os nossos antípodas, e portanto de os dois percursos serem ambos grandes e de tamanho parecido também influencia?


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2022 às 14:34)

Mais perturbações esta manhã. Terá havido outra erupção intensa... ou são as ondas de choque (infrassom) ainda a viajar à volta do planeta?


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2022 às 14:50)

Boa tarde,

ainda não acabou:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 15:37)

Toby disse:


>





N_Fig disse:


> @StormRic o facto de Tonga estar relativamente perto da Nova Zelândia que são os nossos antípodas, e portanto de os dois percursos serem ambos grandes e de tamanho parecido também influencia?



Parece-me que sim. Precisamente, estamos muito perto dos antípodas exactos de Tonga os quais se situam no norte de África (Argélia talvez). Aliás foi desta direcção que em princípio terá chegado a frente da onda de choque que foi mais evidente nos registos barométricos, num percurso algo inesperado pois terá atravessado toda a África, entrando a sul de Moçambique.



ecobcg disse:


> Mais perturbações esta manhã. Terá havido outra erupção intensa... ou são as ondas de choque (infrassom) ainda a viajar à volta do planeta?
> 
> Ver anexo 937



É difícil dizer, será necessária uma modelação pormenorizada do globo e da propagação da onda, mas teoricamente a onda, em todas as suas frentes, continua a dar a volta perdendo progressivamente intensidade. Penso que haverá também fenómenos de interferência a partir do momento que as duas frentes, que partiram em sentidos opostos ao longo de um círculo máximo, se encontram ao completar cada uma mais de meia volta. A juntar a isto haverá possivelmente fenómenos de reflexão em cadeias montanhosas muito elevadas, e difracção nas passagens estreitas. Não sei qual é a extensão em altitude da onda e que efeitos isso tem, também.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2022 às 15:39)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me que sim. Precisamente, estamos muito perto dos antípodas exactos de Tonga os quais se situam no norte de África (Argélia talvez). Aliás foi desta direcção que em princípio terá chegado a frente da onda de choque que foi mais evidente nos registos barométricos, num percurso algo inesperado pois terá atravessado toda a África, entrando a sul de Moçambique.
> 
> 
> 
> É difícil dizer, será necessária uma modelação pormenorizada do globo e da propagação da onda, mas teoricamente a onda, em todas as suas frentes, continua a dar a volta perdendo progressivamente intensidade. Penso que haverá também fenómenos de interferência a partir do momento que as duas frentes, que partiram em sentidos opostos ao longo de um círculo máximo, se encontram ao completar cada uma mais de meia volta. A juntar a isto haverá possivelmente fenómenos de reflexão em cadeias montanhosas muito elevadas, e difracção nas passagens estreitas. Não sei qual é a extensão em altitude da onda e que efeitos isso tem, também.



Também já vi alguns tweets hoje sobre a tal possível nova erupção, que terá ocorrido na passada madrugada. Mais pequena que a do dia 15 mas grande à mesma. Mas ainda está por confirmar, uma vez que os dados provenientes de lá são escassos neste momento.


----------



## Toby (17 Jan 2022 às 16:07)

Seguir para lá, talvez:
https://nzdf.mil.nz/nzdf/significant-projects-and-issues/tonga-response/


----------



## leofe (17 Jan 2022 às 16:53)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui foi assim! Foi mal ter calibrado logo antes de acontecer...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 20:36)

A frente da onda de choque inicia-se com um pequeno anel em torno da explosão. À medida que esse anel se vai expandido, divergindo em todas as direcções, vai formando uma circunferência cada vez maior até abraçar todo o globo numa altura em que a frente corresponde a um círculo máximo definido pela intersecção de um plano, que passa no centro do globo e é perpendicular ao raio terrestre no ponto da explosão (raio terrestre = segmento de recta que une o ponto à superfície com o centro da Terra, suposta esférica), com a superfície da "esfera" terrestre. Nesse instante a frente da onda está a 10 000 Km (quarto da circunferência máxima terrestre) do ponto da explosão. A partir desse momento, o anel vai contraindo-se e fazer o oposto do fenómeno de expansão: vai convergir no local antípoda da explosão. Nesse local reinicia-se, teoricamente, a expansão como se se tivesse produzido aí também uma explosão. Mas o comportamento da onda que agora se contraíu é, penso eu, imprevisível, pois haverá certamente fenómenos de interferência e sobreposição de ondas. Imprevisível também porque nem todos os segmentos do anel da frente da onda chegam ao mesmo tempo ao local antípoda, alguns nem sequer chegando lá porque foram barrados ou desviados no seu trajecto por obstáculos maiores. A onda de choque que chegou a Portugal, por exemplo, já é uma onda que passou no local antípoda de Hunga Tonga (algures no norte de África) e não sofreu anulamento no embate com a que vinha em sentido contrário, pois esta tinha perdido considerável intensidade ao atravessar os relevos do continente norte-americano.

Fica à discussão.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2022 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> A frente da onda de choque inicia-se com um pequeno anel em torno da explosão. À medida que esse anel se vai expandido, divergindo em todas as direcções, vai formando uma circunferência cada vez maior até abraçar todo o globo numa altura em que a frente corresponde a um círculo máximo definido pela intersecção de um plano, que passa no centro do globo e é perpendicular ao raio terrestre no ponto da explosão (raio terrestre = segmento de recta que une o ponto à superfície com o centro da Terra, suposta esférica), com a superfície da "esfera" terrestre. Nesse instante a frente da onda está a 10 000 Km (quarto da circunferência máxima terrestre) do ponto da explosão. A partir desse momento, o anel vai contraindo-se e fazer o oposto do fenómeno de expansão: vai convergir no local antípoda da explosão. Nesse local reinicia-se, teoricamente, a expansão como se se tivesse produzido aí também uma explosão. Mas o comportamento da onda que agora se contraíu é, penso eu, imprevisível, pois haverá certamente fenómenos de interferência e sobreposição de ondas. Imprevisível também porque nem todos os segmentos do anel da frente da onda chegam ao mesmo tempo ao local antípoda, alguns nem sequer chegando lá porque foram barrados ou desviados no seu trajecto por obstáculos maiores. A onda de choque que chegou a Portugal, por exemplo, já é uma onda que passou no local antípoda de Hunga Tonga (algures no norte de África) e não sofreu anulamento no embate com a que vinha em sentido contrário, pois esta tinha perdido considerável intensidade ao atravessar os relevos do continente norte-americano.
> 
> Fica à discussão.


Ilustração:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2022 às 23:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ilustração:



Precisamente! Agora só falta encontrarmos uma animação visualizada num modelo esférico e não cartográfico.

Como nesta imagem animada, e passando depois para o outro hemisfério. Estou curioso se será possível ver a convergência nos antípodas e o que acontece à onda ao encontrar as cordilheiras Norte e Sul-Americanas. Talvez captada pelos satélites GOES ou Meteosat. 

A visualização numa projecção Mercator pode realmente ser muito confusa para quem não consiga imaginar a transformação desta projecção de volta à forma esférica do globo.

Vou ainda tentar encontrar nos gráficos barométricos das estações próximas da Tonga o retorno da onda ao ponto de emissão.



Toby disse:


>


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2022 às 03:54)

Nem tinha visto essa nova perturbação, confirmo:





Gráfico conjunto dos dois dias:


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2022 às 23:21)

Terceira vaga?
Eventuais novos picos de pressão esta noite. Amanhã confirmo melhor nos gráficos mais detalhados, mas parece haver outras estações europeias a registar o mesmo novamente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2022 às 23:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Terceira vaga?
> Eventuais novos picos de pressão esta noite. Amanhã confirmo melhor nos gráficos mais detalhados, mas parece haver outras estações europeias a registar o mesmo novamente.
> Ver anexo 943


Esta estação em Moncarapacho, também mostra um pico


----------



## Chingula (21 Jan 2022 às 17:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Também foi observado variação da maré, segundo o IPMA
> 
> Tsunami gerado pela explosão do vulcão nas Ilhas Tonga​
> Na sequência da erupção explosiva do vulcão submarino   Hunga-Tonga-Hunga-Ha'apa, ocorrido no dia 15 de janeiro de 2022 na proximidade das ilhas Tonga, foi gerado um tsunami que afetou particularmente as ilhas Tonga e vários outro países com costas próximas, com algum nível de destruição costeira embora sem vítimas mortais conhecidas.
> ...


Estranho a hora deste registo do marégrafo de ponta Delgada, no dia 16 de Janeiro como é afirmado no texto.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2022 às 22:46)

Chingula disse:


> Estranho a hora deste registo do marégrafo de ponta Delgada, no dia 16 de Janeiro como é afirmado no texto.



O registo indicado ("*pouco depois das 00h do dia 16*") refere-se aos "sinais atmosféricos", ou seja, é o *registo barométrico* da variação brusca da pressão atmosférica associada à onda de choque. O "registo do marégrafo" é o das "alterações no nível do mar" e foram observadas nas "horas seguintes" (não especificam quais). Note-se que o tsunami não teria como chegar intacto a este local do globo, só por difracção da onda oceânica na ponta sul da América do Sul ou da que conseguisse passar no Estreito de Bering e ainda contornar o obstáculo da Groenlândia.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2022 às 13:14)

StormRic disse:


> O registo indicado ("*pouco depois das 00h do dia 16*") refere-se aos "sinais atmosféricos", ou seja, é o *registo barométrico* da variação brusca da pressão atmosférica associada à onda de choque. O "registo do marégrafo" é o das "alterações no nível do mar" e foram observadas nas "horas seguintes" (não especificam quais). Note-se que o tsunami não teria como chegar intacto a este local do globo, só por difracção da onda oceânica na ponta sul da América do Sul ou da que conseguisse passar no Estreito de Bering e ainda contornar o obstáculo da Groenlândia.



Há uma teoria em análise, de que o tsunami terá sido gerado não pelo vulcão em si (ou pelo sismo gerado pela erupção), mas sim pela própria onda atmosférica (registada nas variações das pressões), o que até o fez chegar a alguns locais mais rápido do que era previsto:
"_La erupción fue tan explosiva que ocasionó *fuertes vibraciones en el aire creando ondas atmosféricas*. Unas 7 horas después de la erupción, estas ondas alcanzaron Japón y *elevaron su presión atmosférica unos 2 hPa en 30 minutos*. Este cambio repentino de la presión, empujó* el nivel del mar hacia abajo unos 2 cm antes y después de que se observara la primera ola* del Tsunami. Por estas razones, los científicos consideran que *este tsunami pudo haber llegado antes a las costas japonesas porque fue provocado por las ondas atmosféricas, y no por un terremoto *a consecuencia de la erupción volcánica, como se sospechaba al inicio del estudio._"

https://www.tiempo.com/noticias/actualidad/raro-tsunami-japon-meteotsunami-volcan-tonga.html 

Muito interessante...


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2022 às 15:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Há uma teoria em análise, de que o tsunami terá sido gerado não pelo vulcão em si (ou pelo sismo gerado pela erupção), mas sim pela própria onda atmosférica (registada nas variações das pressões), o que até o fez chegar a alguns locais mais rápido do que era previsto:
> "_La erupción fue tan explosiva que ocasionó *fuertes vibraciones en el aire creando ondas atmosféricas*. Unas 7 horas después de la erupción, estas ondas alcanzaron Japón y *elevaron su presión atmosférica unos 2 hPa en 30 minutos*. Este cambio repentino de la presión, empujó* el nivel del mar hacia abajo unos 2 cm antes y después de que se observara la primera ola* del Tsunami. Por estas razones, los científicos consideran que *este tsunami pudo haber llegado antes a las costas japonesas porque fue provocado por las ondas atmosféricas, y no por un terremoto *a consecuencia de la erupción volcánica, como se sospechaba al inicio del estudio._"
> 
> https://www.tiempo.com/noticias/actualidad/raro-tsunami-japon-meteotsunami-volcan-tonga.html
> ...



Sim, acho que é possível, mas só em determinadas circunstâncias geográficas. Ao chegar a um local a onda de choque atmosférica inicia-se com uma subida da pressão atmosférica, e consequente depressão do nível do mar. Mas esta depressão do mar não é gerada só naquele local, terá vindo sempre a acompanhar a frente da onda e a associada subida da pressão atmosférica. Logo atrás desta subida da pressão vem uma descida ainda mais abrupta e desta resultará uma subida do nível do mar. Mas esta acção atmosférica ocorre de forma muito mais rápida do que a normal maré que acompanha as depressões atmosféricas profundas, e não faço ideia como a onda marítima, que está continuamente a ser gerada ao longo do trajecto da onda atmosférica, se propaga numa interferência permanente com a onda gerada mais à frente. Penso que para haver mesmo uma onda marítima é preciso que haja uma acção pontual da onda atmosférica e depois um alívio dessa acção mais à frente. Talvez isto suceda quando a onda de choque atmosférica passa por pequenas faixas de terra, arquipélagos.
Na origem, local da explosão, a onda de choque atmosférica propaga-se em todas as direcções, não só na horizontal mas também na vertical, para cima e para baixo. E é desta propagação para baixo que resulta a maior pressão exercida na superfície oceânica, gerando o tsunami original. As componentes verticais da propagação da onda de choque atenuam-se à medida que esta se afasta do ponto de geração sendo as componentes horizontais preponderantes a grande distância. Ou seja, o tsunami inicial será mais importante do que ondas posteriores geradas ao longo da expansão da onda de choque atmosférica.

Claro que isto são especulações minhas, só uma micro-modelação analógica ou uma modelação numérica podem tirar as dúvidas.


----------



## Toby (22 Jan 2022 às 18:20)

Desculpe, está em francês:
https://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/ho...uption-du-volcan-hunga-tonga-hunga-haapa.html
Tradução em português
https://www-meteosuisse-admin-ch.tr...aapa.html?_x_tr_sl=fr&_x_tr_tl=pt&_x_tr_hl=fr

Simplesmente para a imagem:







Miami: 6x!


----------

